# Thank you David from Pig in a Pokey BBQ Team



## bmudd14474 (Apr 16, 2013)

David aka callahan4life brought 2 door prizes with him for giveaways. 

View media item 215682

Thank you David for the kind donation.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice Prize, very generous contribution...Looking forward to try to get out next year...JJ


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 17, 2013)

David not only donated some cool prizes he smoked us some great food too. Thanks David


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks David!!!! The donations were Great!!! And meeting you was even better!!! Oh and even better than that was the dinner you woke up at 4:30am to cook for us!!! Thank You for your dedication!!! I really don't know what the best part was....the whole weekend was Awesome and I'm really happy you were part of it!!!!


----------

